
NASA's peer-reviewed EM Drive paper has been published - TomAnthony
http://www.sciencealert.com/it-s-official-nasa-s-peer-reviewed-em-drive-paper-has-finally-been-published
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125).

